# Cheap tool websites



## gurrzy (May 4, 2010)

Hey there lads just wondering if anybody knows of any good websites that offer cheap tools? for expample right now im looking for a new hammer. Any recomendations for a good hammer or a good site that offers quality tools for cheap would be appreciated.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just a friendly heads-up. Please do an intro in the introduction section and fill out your profile including area. Thanks.

Welcome to CT:thumbsup:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.fein.de/corp/us/en/custom/index.html

your welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

gurrzy said:


> Hey there lads just wondering if anybody knows of any good websites that offer cheap tools? for expample right now im looking for a new hammer. *Any recomendations for a good hammer *or a good site that offers quality tools for cheap would be appreciated.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't buy cheap tools. They break when you need them most, while you are using them.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

isn't it called chicago freight or something or harbor freight

I think they come around once a year and set up at a hotel with truck loads of great priced tools


----------



## JFRAME (Aug 20, 2007)

I can't afford cheap tools,I do this for a living.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

JumboJack said:


>


You definitely need a Hammer that's to legit to quit.





Cdk1gwWH-Cg


----------



## gurrzy (May 4, 2010)

just to clarify, by cheap i ment quality tools at a good low price. I dont use cheap tools


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

gurrzy said:


> just to clarify, by cheap i ment quality tools at a good low price. I dont use cheap tools



Cheap or quality, choose one.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i think he means finding higher end tools at low prices.

if this is the case ive found going to tool shows is the best spot, you can beat down the reps for tool manufacturers, if they dont lower the price on the tool itself they will usually throw in a bunch of accesories

other than that i frequent tool shops looking for special buys and close outs. when different tool manufacturers re-design a tool and still have large amounts of the older model in their warehouse they sell them to stores for dirt cheap which usually results in 30-40% less on the regular ticket price


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

try craig's list. alot of people selling their collections. just be careful. They don't describe the exact product, atleast in Conn. cheap, some good stuff, but will be used.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Even just ask for a deal. Just saved $60 on a siding nailer. It was not on sale I just asked.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Just bought a used Paslode Impulse on CL for 200. Works great!! Barely used...


----------



## sancho (Apr 3, 2010)

Harbor freight if ya want cheap tool.
I dont buy cheap tools
ACME Tools seem to be pretty good.
They are the old Tool Crib of the North reborn.
They sell refurbished tools.
I try to buy refurbish tools if they have the ones I want.

I do buy SOME harbor freight tools.
They are mostly throw away items, like taps, drills bits etc.

Other then that Dont buy cheap tools. You'll spend more time in line returning them or buying new one then you will one the job site.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

The poor guy is just looking for a site like www.tooliday.com 

Why is this so difficult?


----------

